# Max Payne 2: Her mit euren Screenshots!



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2008)

Hier mal einer von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultio (21. März 2008)

Ich würde ja gerne, jedoch hab ich Max Payne 2 nicht, bei Steam gibts das einfach nicht in Deutschland, wahrscheinlich nur, weil Max Payne 1 indiziert ist und da wohl jemand zu faul war... Schade eigentlich...


----------



## dr.konkret (22. März 2008)

Krass, Max Payne ist schon Retro  Netter Shot. Muß das auch mal wieder auskramen...


----------

